# Dro On Atlas Mill?



## Bradrock (Jul 5, 2016)

I see a lot of members have Atlas mills. I wondered if anyone has installed a DRO on theirs? I've thought about trying the Igauging (sp? )     set up on mine.
If someone else has been there first , I'd like to see the mounts.

Thanks, Brad


----------



## bill stupak (Jul 5, 2016)

Here is a link to my installation.  http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/more-12-36-mods.44952/
Sorry, i missed the mill part.
Bill


----------



## Rob (Jul 6, 2016)

Here is a link to someone that has installed one on the base of a Atlas Mill.

http://mckgyver.pbworks.com/w/page/20654145/DRO


----------

